# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  luchtwegeninfectie,sinusitis,oorontsteking!!

## saneke

hallo,
ik had al een tijdje koortsopstoten, voelde me op en af ziek zijn. maar bleef werken eind augustus kreeg ik een bronchitis het was volgens dokter eerst een bovenste luchtwegen infectie. de bronchitis werd behandeld met antibiotica puffer en hoestsiroop.
na een dikke week verplicht thuis blijven rolde ik in een acute sinusitis die jaarlijks terug komt(medicatie was voor sinussen antibioticum, ontzweller, cortizone,en een neusspray) medicatie hielp deze keer niet! deze keer met een oorontsteking erbij het begon met een dichtzittend oor tot een paar dagen oorsuizingen ,mijn hartritme dat ik hoorde in men oor. en alles klonk mars achtig. als een robot dit heeft 3 dikke weken geduurd ik bleef me zeer ziek voelen. 

de dokter besloot om eens bloed te nemen daar kwam uit dat ik een bacteriele infectie had geen uitleg over gekregen ook iets gevrragd maar voelde ik me daardoor zo lang ziek?? 
uiteindelijk besloot ik om terug naar de nko te gaan.(een andere deze keer, omdat mijn jaarlijkse steeds spreekt over operatie aan sinussen maar eerst een scanner) wilde daarom een andere optie deze keer)maar deze nko gaf geen aandacht aan sinussen)mijn oor stond meer in de belangstelling..
er werd een grondige gehoortest gedaan druk werd gemeten mijn rechteroor was minder actief dan mijn linkse het zou allemaal te maken hebben met die oorontsteking die weg was en al wat er vooraf geinfecteerd was geweest maar wanneer mijn geluid terug in orde zou zijn kon tot 4 maanden duren.
tot vorige week bleek het terug in orde te komen gehoor was goed, druk gevoel was weg. tot over drie dagen terug hoest ik terug veel, pijn aan mijn sinussen.en mijn oor maakt terug een drukkend gevoel alsof er vocht inzit en stilte ruist als ik praat zit ik precies onder water ik weet me eigenlijk geen raad meer iemand met gelijkaardige symptomen? delen mag altijd groetjes saneke.

----------

